# Mixed Bag @ DC



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week has been a pretty fun one. With my 'vacation' withering down to its bitter end (picking up my wife tonight - working tomorrow), every free second has been viewed as an opportunity to drag the kids out to another fishing hole. :lol:

After Yuba on Monday, I picked James up from school on Tuesday and hit the Provo for an hour at the Murdock diversion while the kids played at the park. I caught three little browns and missed a few more. That was fun.

Yesterday (Wednesday), James got out of school early and after some lunch, I readied our gear and we went to Deer Creek Reservoir. Hoping for some quick rainbows, we were disappointed by a little bay I usually have better luck at.

After getting skunked for a couple of hours, I consulted the kid committee about moving to another spot and they were just happy to change the scenery. We pounded boots and went to plan B, where my first cast landed a tiny largemouth:










While releasing that, another angler asked how we were doing. To my surprise, we weren't alone in this tucked away spot and a fellow forum member (BFT's jamon_negro) greeted us and was more than happy to share the spot.

He had been catching some perch, rainbow, and even a couple of crappie. Excited to get in on the fun, we started casting.

My initial luck had run out and I didn't get any fish to hand for a little while, but eventually started getting bit. A good sized perch took a worm off the bottom and met its fate:










Soon after, I was getting into the crappie, which I hadn't caught since I was probably 6 years old. Most were released, but a couple were hooked deeply and I figured some bite size fillets would be fun to try.










A splash to my peripheral right prompted me to let some air into my bubble and hang the worm closer to the surface, which got eaten quickly by 2 rainbows and a few more crappie. The rainbows were mean and fought energetically. At least, that's what it seemed like to me, after catching perch and crappie.










We stayed for awhile, releasing quite a few crappie, but trying for more perch. Long after my daughter was ready to leave, I finally gave in and we marched back to the car with a healthy dinner on the stringer.










Some pics of the prepared fillets was something I had in mind, but the kids snarfed them down too quickly (okay I helped). I was sneaky and breaded the fillets from one of the trout in little strips and they didn't even notice. :lol:

We ate well and it was great to find a crappie hole in DC. Had I known they were so easy to fillet, I would've kept a lot more! Maybe next time, if I can find them.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Great report LOAH....nice to see some crappie and perch being brought out of DC....as well as some "from shore" Rainbow Trout. Crappie taste great...same with perch. Nice stringer shot BTW. With the mixed bag you got there, if it were just pictures, people would think you were at Utah Lake! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Loah. Crappie taste good, perch taste great! DC treated you very well! Maybe those kids are DC good luck charms!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a great looking stringer! I've only caught one or two bows out of DC, but have always been impressed by how healthy they look. Fun to go to such a versatile place.


----------



## Bighead7572 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats awesome to see. I for one have always been a one trick pony at dc with only getting into one species or the other. Hopefully i can get a variety like that next time i venture up that way.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a good size Perch


Congats


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

thats one nice mixed bag you got


----------



## CrappieKiller (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice man! Them crappies are a blast!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Crappie are my favorite fish to make fish & chips with. I used to catch them by the dozen at a lake near my Texas home.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Deer Creek is an awesome fishery just for that reason. It's close to home, it produces nice fish, and you can't beat the scenery. Great report and nice mixed bag.


----------

